# Elle by YSL



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 28, 2008)

Ladies, this is currently only available at neiman marcus and on the ysl website. Has anyone tried it yet?

The perfume is def floral, and is described as:


*Unpredictable and unique, Elle is the essence of femininity which embodies Yves Saint Laurent.* 

A vibrantly feminine, audacious fragrance that blends dazzling floral and woody notes.

• *Top Notes:* Cedrat, peony, lychee.
• *Middle Notes:* Pink berries, freesia, jasmine.
• *Bottom Notes:* Patchouli, vetiver, ambrette. 
So has anyone tried it yet? I picked up a bottle this past weekend.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 28, 2008)

Ive smelt this a few times in some stores and to me it smells very feminine and you can deffo smell the 'Pink berries' in it.  I wouldnt say its very strong though.. its very light so its good for during the day.


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Feb 15, 2008)

i smelled it i think it's pretty simmiler to stella .. it's nice but does'nt last for along time


----------

